# pro mobil +



## pasturisedpete (Oct 5, 2008)

I would like to say a big thank you to Pee Jay for suggesting the new Pro ha + to use on a I-phone for searching for stellplatz/aires etc.It has proved to be invaluable for finding sites quickly and with upto date information,wether a site has closed or one just opened has saved a few wasted journeys.The app will work almost as well off-line with only some reduced mapping facility as on-line.The text is in german but quite easy to follow and also includes the usual symbols for water,hookup and the rest.All in all it is a handy,pocket-sized aid at no great expense.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

pasturisedpete said:


> All in all it is a handy,pocket-sized aid at no great expense.


Except for the cost of the iPhone, of course :lol: 

Do you have a link to the app store? I can't find anything for "Pro ha +" on an initial search.

PeeJay is full of useful information, his Wild Camps of Greece have been excellent.


----------



## pasturisedpete (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry but the topic title was correct,the app is "pro mobil + which you have to pay for,I think about £3.50 but there is also a "pro mobil " app which is free but has far less content or usage.By the way ,the price of the I-phone 3 are expected to come down now following the introduction of the new 4gs,I am talking secondhand of course.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete and glad you found it useful, I used it on our last trip and it came in handy although as you say, the mapping is a bit basic offline.

Here you go Addie...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1093063.html#1093063

Pete


----------

